# Stowa Antea 365 COSC Arrived...:-)



## iim7v7im7

Hi,

After 8 weeks to the day, my Antea 365 arrived today. I was lucky that we had a bit of a blizzard here on the east coast of the USA today or I would not have been home to sign for the Fedex delivery. I normally would have been at work and would have had to go to Fedex to sign for it.

What a beautiful watch! The photos on the internet just don't capture some of the delicacy of the face, and some of the subtle detailing of the case and movement. The movement when viewed through the display back is very nicely finished as well (lots-o-perlage, blued screws etc.). I have attached some poor photos that do not do it justice.


















As many of you know, the quality that I see in these watches is easily on a par with watches retailing for 3-4x times its cost (the benefits of buying direct!). I still cannot believe that the watch is only 36.5 mm in diameter. It wears much larger due to its narrow bezel. The face is as large as my 40 mm Sinn and almost as large as my 43.8 mm Ball. I am very happy that I went for the 365 vs. the 390. It really looks perfect on my 7=1/8" (18 cm) wrist.

Stowa, much to my surprise was also kind enough to provide an extra strap! The communication was excellent throughout the transaction; from initial order through delivery (Kudos to Viveca Hafner).

My highest compliments to Jorge and his watch making team!

J

Bob


----------



## inlanding

iim7v7im7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 8 weeks to the day, my Antea 365 arrived today. I was lucky that we had a bit of a blizzard here on the east coast of the USA today or I would not have been home to sign for the Fedex delivery. I normally would have been at work and would have had to go to Fedex to sign for it.
> 
> What a beautiful watch! The photos on the internet just don't capture some of the delicacy of the face, and some of the subtle detailing of the case and movement. The movement when viewed through the display back is very nicely finished as well (lots-o-perlage, blued screws etc.). I have attached some poor photos that do not do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you know, the quality that I see in these watches is easily on a par with watches retailing for 3-4x times its cost (the benefits of buying direct!). I still cannot believe that the watch is only 36.5 mm in diameter. It wears much larger due to its narrow bezel. The face is as large as my 40 mm Sinn and almost as large as my 43.8 mm Ball. I am very happy that I went for the 365 vs. the 390. It really looks perfect on my 7=1/8" (18 cm) wrist.
> 
> Stowa, much to my surprise was also kind enough to provide an extra strap! The communication was excellent throughout the transaction; from initial order through delivery (Kudos to Viveca Hafner).
> 
> My highest compliments to Jorge and his watch making team!
> 
> J
> 
> Bob


That's a fine timepiece you have there. Wear it in good health!

Glen


----------



## cybee

Great looking watch there. :-!

Nice to know that Fed Ex will deliver even in a blizzard.


----------



## armixia

7 1/8" wrist? Thats my wrist size. Would you mind posting a wrist shot or several if you dont mind? I ordered a 390 due in beginning of May.


----------



## Bishamon

Very nice! Congrats! :-!


----------



## iim7v7im7

Hi,

Like yourself, I was originally going to order the 390 but decided on the 365. Take a look at these two photos (just took them for ya). The first photo is the 365 and the second is of my 40.0 mm Sinn as a size reference (closest I have to a 39 mm watch). Personally, the watch appears much larger due to the white face and narrow bezel.

Hope this helps...



Bob

Stowa Antea 365 COSC (36.5 mm)









Sinn 756 UTC Diapal (40.0 mm)











armixia said:


> 7 1/8" wrist? Thats my wrist size. Would you mind posting a wrist shot or several if you dont mind? I ordered a 390 due in beginning of May.


----------



## inlanding

The thin case and the relative appearance of a longer lug-to-lug height dimension adds a great presense to that watch. Great stylings. Thanks for posting. Enjoy!

Glen


----------



## armixia

Thanks for the Pics and congrats on the beautiful watch. Enjoy it well ! Im sure you will


----------



## Michael D

I still can't understand this huge watch hysteria, not so long ago average case size for man's wristwatch was 34-36 mm. I find size of Antea 365 i very good as a dress watch. :-!


----------



## planex

Nice watch! I think you made the right choice with the 365 vs the 390. Can't wait for my 365 to arrive.


----------



## Doug

Congrats on a very nice looking watch. Just curious, how many days did you wait from stowa asking for final payment until shipping notification?


----------



## iim7v7im7

Here is the chronology:

I ordered and paid fin full or my watch via PayPal on Jan 2, 2009 (Stowa was closed for the Holidays until Jan 7th)
I was notified that my watch was ready to ship within a few days on Feb 17, 2008
Stowa shipped the watch via Fedex on Feb 27, 2009
The watch arrived on Mar 2, 2009
So in my case it was the full wait period of 2 months. I do believe that some customers pay at the notification of readiness. That was a 10 day que. But keep in mind Stowa was in the middle of a factory move during this time period which may have delayed things.





Doug said:


> Congrats on a very nice looking watch. Just curious, how many days did you wait from stowa asking for final payment until shipping notification?


----------



## hwilsdorf

Congrats! The rotor finishing is fantastic! :-!

Now you got me worried as I have an Antea 39mm arriving in a week or so. I only have 6.75" wrists. :-s


----------



## dabutcha76

You'll be fine hwilsdorf


----------



## Bishamon

hwilsdorf said:


> Now you got me worried as I have an Antea 39mm arriving in a week or so. I only have 6.75" wrists. :-s


With a 6.75" wrist I would go with the 365 over the 390. Here is the Antea KS ('only' 35.5mm) on my 6.25" wrist:










Given that this style tends to wear larger than they actually are, combined with the fact that they are based on even smaller vintage models, 35mm-37mm is about perfect for all but the most massive wrists (IMO).

I wish Stowa still made some of the smaller sized Antea models that were limited editions in recent years. I would really like a black dialed Antea, but 39mm to just too darn massive for this style of watch and my small wrist.


----------



## armixia

Does anyone have a 390 on a 6.75 to 7" wrist pic?


----------



## iim7v7im7

The 365 has a beautiful proportion and as I stated wears much larger than the 36.5 mm case diameter indicates. The actual crystal diameter is 33.0 on the 365 mm. The 390 has a 35.8 mm diameter crystal which is 2.8 mm larger.

As a point of reference, my largest watch, my Ball Engineer Master II Dive Chronometer is 43.8 mm in diameter, but the crystal that is approximately 36 mm in diameter. Beefer sports watches have larger bezels adding 3 mm or so per side. I have also provide a photo of a watch of similar size that I own. A Citizen Exceed Perpetual Calandar Quartz watch. It is also 36.5 mm in diameter, has a dark grey dial (solar) and has a 32 mm crystal. I wears much smaller than the Stowa. My point is try to look beyond the numbers at other factors than impact human perception of size.

Additionally, a white face will appear larger than a black face due to increase light reflectance IMO. I chose the 365 because I wanted a more classically sized dress watch and I figured it would wear larger (which it did).



Bob




























armixia said:


> Does anyone have a 390 on a 6.75 to 7" wrist pic?


----------



## druben13

Just to put a word in for the 390 - I have 6.5" wrist and the 390 fills the wrist nicely without overwhelming it. Will take a picture now the watch has settled - wrist shots taken on arrival are not representative of how the watch wears after a month or so once the strap has softened...


----------



## armixia

Looking forward to the pictures Druben13 !


----------



## druben13

Antea 390 on 6.5" wrist


----------



## iim7v7im7

I tried to approximate your view...Here's an Antea 365 on a 7.125" wrist










druben13 said:


> Antea 390 on 6.5" wrist


----------



## inlanding

druben13 said:


> Antea 390 on 6.5" wrist


Perfect!

Glen


----------



## armixia

They both fit very nicely ! Nice watches guys cant wait for my 390 in May !


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

very nice watches guys. I think I just may order one soon since. Glad you guys posted up the picks, since I was thinking about the 390, but looking at the pics I think the 365 may be better for me.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wow, great pics of the Antena, out of the two I want the 365 (as I have a 7" wrist and prefer the classic dress watch sizing) and decided it will be my first Stowa watch to purchase. Now to find a new job to pay for it.

Question, how many people order the Antena with the mesh bracelet vs the strap?


----------



## cybee

I have an Antea Creme with the black strap on order. However, after seeing your watch druben13 with (the burgundy??) I would love to order that strap, but cannot find it on the Stowa site.

That's a very nice combination. 



druben13 said:


> Antea 390 on 6.5" wrist


----------



## druben13

It is the mid brown crocodile strap from Stowa - check the Marine Original Roman page on the site and it shows the various strap colours offered. I asked for this specifically as it wasn't offered as a standard option.

However! I have just put a Hirsch Medici strap on my 390 which I'm very happy with. It is a smooth padded strap with thick curved lug ends that fit flush to the case. This works really well with the chunky lugs of the Antea and IMO suits the face better. More photos soon.


----------



## druben13

As promised - Antea 390 on Hirsch Medici strap.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

that strap does go good with it.


----------



## armixia

Beautiful watches ! I cant wait for mine to arrive early May. More pics guys !


----------



## smittythepig

what's the difference between the 365 and 390 besides size? does the 390 actually have a silver covered dial? the stowa site say it is covered in silver - german silver perhaps like the rotor?


----------



## iim7v7im7

It looks very nice.

Question: The Medici is fairly thick at the lugs (6.2 mm). Does the profile match the lugs or does it stand proud of it? Or does the thickness extend below the lugs toward your hand?

Thanks,

Bob



druben13 said:


> As promised - Antea 390 on Hirsch Medici strap.


----------



## druben13

It is thick but due to unique fitting method of the Hirsch straps you can adjust it to be flush with the top of the lugs as shown. However, because of the thickness of the strap it does extend below the lug 3-4mm. This is very difficult to see unless you are looking at wrist level from side on...


----------

